

Looking for Developer Co-Founder for Big Idea - Rockfile

I am an experienced business guy who has one failed startup under his belt but a lot of success as a finance guy.<p>I have a massive idea that i want to execute. My goal is to take the idea from concept to product to customers to demo at Techcrunch Disrupt in September.<p>I need a developer cofounder with experience building video platforms. But most importantly one who is passionate, hungry, extremely detail oriented and focused AND in NYC.<p>I am at TCDisrupt now and attending Hackers/Founders tomorrow. Any other good ideas about how i find a cofounder?<p>I hope this submission is not inappropriate for the board pls let me know and i will delete submission.<p>If anyone would like to contact 
me feel free to email me at rockfile4@gmail<p>I have an office in manhattan and could help with some $ but this is really a cofounder not straight employee.<p>Thx<p>If this is inaproppriate for board someone tell me in comments and i will take down.
======
JaretManuel
Startuply.com OnStartups.com Craigslist.org Reddit & Digg Your local Startup
community, Elance.com, etc.

Suggest being open with your Idea. Probably not as good as you think (I mean
no harm by this but I have a ton of ideas, and right now they are not worth
squat). Execution is key, which is my next question. I am the amazing, work my
ass, I like your idea, lets talk shop, guy/gal (I am not but just for this
exercise). What value are you, what can you do, done, talk is cheap, why
should I get stoked about you? Past experience, will I trust you, like you, or
are you a tool, scam, sham, whatever. What's your twitter? LinkedIN.

Get clear with all of this, and if you idea is solid enough find the skills
yourself to make it happen. Talk to the TCDistrupt peeps. They know a hell of
a lot more then me as I am speaking from what I think is the way.

Best of luck.

------
icey
It's not inappropriate for HN, but what would you contribute to this
theoretical startup other than ideas?

As developers, we get pitches like this 5, 10, 20 or more times a week; I
don't know too many people who are interested in jumping to work for an idea
guy unless that idea guy can do sales, write code, do design, or otherwise
contribute.

Hackers have lots of good ideas too, look at Google, Microsoft, Facebook,
Apple, etc... All of those companies were created by hackers who happened to
_also_ be idea guys; so just having the idea is not nearly enough.

Here's a good chance for you to work on your pitching skills ;)

~~~
Rockfile
Very fair comment.

For starters i am a guy who has already had a very high level of success in
another industry - investment banking -and while that industry isnt generating
a lot of high fives at the moment, it is generally populated by high
acheiving, smart, motivated people who know how to get things done. I am one
of those people and succeeded at the highest levels generally working w small,
growth companies on strategy, mergers and finance so i have some skills to
bring to the table other than ideas.

Next, i am a good guy with vision and judgement and passion.

Finally, i have an office and will be committing all of my time to this idea
AND i can help with $ if that makes sense.

This obviously only works if my cofounder is as passionate about the idea as i
am so if you are at all interested get in touch!

